# Solenoid



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to be able to have an automatic timer that shuts off my CO2 at night. Right now I have a 5 pound CO2 tank I got from a friend for free. I still need a regulator. From what I hear, you need a solenoid attached to the regulator to be able to have a timer. I am still not completely sure what a solenoid is. My main question is if I can obtain a regulator without a solenoid, will I be able to attach a solenoid separately so that I can set up a timer? Or does the regulator have to be purchased with a solenoid on it?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The solenoid valve is electronically actuated by the timer to electromagnetically open or close the gas valve, I think, from the regulator. Without the solenoid valve you would have to install a manual valve and open and close it by hand.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Can I buy the solenoid valve separately(if I already have a regulator), or do I have to buy a regulator with the solenoid attached.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> Can I buy the solenoid valve separately(if I already have a regulator), or do I have to buy a regulator with the solenoid attached.


yes

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4645


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Can I buy the solenoid valve separately(if I already have a regulator), or do I have to buy a regulator with the solenoid attached.


yes

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4645
[/quote]
With this product, would I no longer need to buy a needle valve or is this supposed to attach to the needle valve?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

you will need a vavle


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

So to have a CO2 system that shuts off automatically at night (besides the tank) I will need a regulator, needle valve and CO2 Magnetic Valve? Is this all?

*also, is the CO2 magnetic valve from the link the same thing as a solenoid, or would I still need a solenoid?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> So to have a CO2 system that shuts off automatically at night (besides the tank) I will need a regulator, needle valve and CO2 Magnetic Valve? Is this all?
> 
> *also, is the CO2 magnetic valve from the link the same thing as a solenoid, or would I still need a solenoid?


same thing...and a timer....you need reg. mag valve..the needle valve is used to control the amount of co2 while it is on. so you will need this. a tank and a timer. good to go. I think...others feel free to add to the list...extra stuff would be a drop checker.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

mag valve is the solenoid. you need that to turn the flow of CO2 on and off. The needle valve regulates the amount of CO2 going into the tank while the solenoid allows co2 to pass thru. after the solenoid you need to have a CHECK Valve to make sure not water siphons back into the regulator and solenoid thus destroying it. then you should have a bubble counter so you can measure the rate of co2 injection after that another check valve, and then your method of diffusion. (reactor,Glass diffuser, etc etc..) and of course a method of measureing the dissolved CO2 levels in the tank. (PH meter, Drop Checker)


----------

